# Video: Killed these 3 bad boys today



## Ekka (Jun 6, 2006)

Pheonix reclinata is another one of those deadly mongrel palms, it's in between a canariensis and roebelenii in form but grows tall.

Around 4 mins and 20mb

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/pheonixreclinata.wmv


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 6, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Pheonix reclinata is another one of those deadly mongrel palms, it's in between a canariensis and roebelenii in form but grows tall.
> 
> Around 4 mins and 20mb
> 
> www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/pheonixreclinata.wmv



is it best to drop them in such big sections or would you sugest a lowering block?

I have 6 palms in the next week and i need a fast and efficient way of doing it. They are tall and in confined areas like what you had.

what did you use to keep your saw from falling to the ground. I lost my Ms019 to the asphult this past weekend. :deadhorse: 

did you cut a little out of the front first before cutting all the way through. (a notch on the side it was going to fall)
The guy i had hauling flaked on me and wont finish. :sword:


----------



## Ekka (Jun 7, 2006)

Errr, Geee, Hmmmm

I'm a little worried about you there mate. Some of those questions, errr, bit scary, do you cut a notch etc?

Palms aren't like normal wood and they do some wierd chit.

Make sure you got relief cuts in.

Notches do a few things, they provide direction for the felled piece and a hinge. All equates to control. In this video they were all notched, I just edit that bit out coz it's pretty boring and pretty much std stuff ... so all you see is the back cut.

I think for starters you should watch some vids, I rec these.

Foam trilogy series ... I dont lower palms (extremely rare for me)

Draw .... hook and bungee lanyard so no losing your saw

1/4 cut for Jedi's ... shows wing cuts, or relief cuts, or fibre cuts or whatever people call them.

Hey, be careful, how long you been doing tree work?


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 7, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Errr, Geee, Hmmmm
> 
> I'm a little worried about you there mate. Some of those questions, errr, bit scary, do you cut a notch etc?
> 
> ...



Two year and counting. I have had my close calls and smashed a few things, but i always learn more off of every job and gain more clients. When i first started, i was scared to even hold the dam thing. after a few jobs working the chainsaw, i started to do palm work; then large trees, then big palms, then large palms w/ a lot of junk,rot and rats in them. Today i just picked up my new MS 660 from Stihl. I'll be cutting down a rubber tree that has a 60 inch base. 

Business is slow because of my age. The home owners are worried some times because they don't think i have what it takes to do the job. 
every weekend since my junior year in high school i have had a tree to trim or take done. Hell the kids at scholl know me as the tree guy.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 9, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Two year and counting. I have had my close calls and smashed a few things, but i always learn more off of every job and gain more clients. When i first started, i was scared to even hold the dam thing. after a few jobs working the chainsaw, i started to do palm work; then large trees, then big palms, then large palms w/ a lot of junk,rot and rats in them. Today i just picked up my new MS 660 from Stihl. I'll be cutting down a rubber tree that has a 60 inch base.
> 
> Business is slow because of my age. The home owners are worried some times because they don't think i have what it takes to do the job.
> every weekend since my junior year in high school i have had a tree to trim or take done. Hell the kids at scholl know me as the tree guy.



Interesting. MS660, beautiful saw. You know palms corrode your saw, so I am very selective what I shove in them.

By rubber tree I suppose you mean Ficus elastica, I'm allergic to the sap of those and get and itchy rash for weeks. Be careful of the rubbish around the base where all those leader and aerial roots are.

In my early days I got some good tutoring and good contractors in and learn well. Using your brain is what I see a lot of guys slip up on, and the more tricks in your bag of experience the easier and faster you get.

A lot of times I see taking trees apart as a reverse jigsaw puzzle. These day's I pretty much look at the tree and know what goes and in what order. That makes you confident and target orientated, like go cut that, then that, swing over there and slew that round etc etc.

I look at the drop zone and look up to see where the pulley will go, look for your high point, look for redirects etc.

But being young, agile etc you can really blitz the job if you got the head screwed on right. One young guy like this is Lumberjack.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 10, 2006)

umpkin2: 


Ekka said:


> Interesting. MS660, beautiful saw. You know palms corrode your saw, so I am very selective what I shove in them.
> 
> By rubber tree I suppose you mean Ficus elastica, I'm allergic to the sap of those and get and itchy rash for weeks. Be careful of the rubbish around the base where all those leader and aerial roots are.
> 
> ...



The sap from the rubber tree looks like elmers glue when it drys and it has a ficus type leafe but its long 4" x 1.5"wide.
i accidently took out the edison line on a old weather mass accrose the allie from where i was working at. That was the last time I'll ever let that happen. I think the sap from that tree messed up my MS250 because it wont fire up. it worked great last night after the job and i cleaned out behind the chain plate gard and the sproket. But i didn't pull off the sprocket. Tried on th MS019 and the chain brake wont engage any more. I must has put the spring on wrong.umpkin2:


----------

